# Progression thread + QOTD



## Arcanist (Dec 13, 2022)

Old progression thread intro:
"My progression thread I guess. I've been cubing on and off for a while but I recently really got into it. I learned how to solve about 3 years ago. My cube was really bad and the method I used was questionable. I did cross, then 1st layer, then 2nd layer. After that was a weird OLL with only 3 algs and a weird PLL with only 3 algs. Eventually I lost motivation due to my cube and also because I thought that that was the fastest way to solve a cube. I got back into it about 8 months ago to try to get sub 1 minute but, again, lost motivation because I thought it was only about turn speed. However, about 5 months ago I realized that there was probably a better way to solve it and really got back into to cubing. When I started 5 months ago I was averaging about 1 minute and 10 seconds. I have improved a lot but I want to eventually get sub 10. I'm not sure if I will be able to. I have learned F2L and all of PLL and about 10 OLL algs. I use a MoYu RS3M 2020 w/martian lube from scs. I haven't actually had a lot of time for timed solves so I want to work on that. I also know how to do 2 by 2 and pyraminx. I want to get a 4 by 4 and a 5 by 5. I have only got 14 sub 20s and want to work on consistently getting sub 20s and finishing OLL and working on F2l."
I am now done with OLL, average sub 20, have a 4 by 4 and 5 by 5, and use a GAN 356 M.
Average around 7 for 2 by 2 use ortega.
Average sub 20 for 3 by 3 using cfop.
Average 3 minutes for 4 by 4 using yau (like never do 4 by 4)
Pyraminx average 20 seconds (own method)
Skweb average 12 seconds learning intermedite
I have basically only been doing 3 by 3


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Old progression thread intro:
> "My progression thread I guess. I've been cubing on and off for a while but I recently really got into it. I learned how to solve about 3 years ago. My cube was really bad and the method I used was questionable. I did cross, then 1st layer, then 2nd layer. After that was a weird OLL with only 3 algs and a weird PLL with only 3 algs. Eventually I lost motivation due to my cube and also because I thought that that was the fastest way to solve a cube. I got back into it about 8 months ago to try to get sub 1 minute but, again, lost motivation because I thought it was only about turn speed. However, about 5 months ago I realized that there was probably a better way to solve it and really got back into to cubing. When I started 5 months ago I was averaging about 1 minute and 10 seconds. I have improved a lot but I want to eventually get sub 10. I'm not sure if I will be able to. I have learned F2L and all of PLL and about 10 OLL algs. I use a MoYu RS3M 2020 w/martian lube from scs. I haven't actually had a lot of time for timed solves so I want to work on that. I also know how to do 2 by 2 and pyraminx. I want to get a 4 by 4 and a 5 by 5. I have only got 14 sub 20s and want to work on consistently getting sub 20s and finishing OLL and working on F2l."
> I am now done with OLL, average sub 20, have a 4 by 4 and 5 by 5, and use a GAN 356 M.
> Average around 7 for 2 by 2 use ortega.
> ...


The only thing I can say is to work on the cross, F2L, and the last layer recognition, and just get good at turning well. Also, when you are comfortable with what you do, learn lookahead. Read many sources on this, and practice it consistently.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 15, 2022)

Ok ao5 i did during school
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-15
avg of 5: 17.63

Time List:
1. (14.52) D F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D F' L F' L' R2 D B L2 F' 
2. (19.27) L D2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F U F' L F2 D U' B L 
3. 16.72 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L F' R U2 L' B2 R2 U F 
4. 17.92 U L B' F' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B U' R' F' R2 F2 D2 R 
5. 18.26 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 R D F D2 R U2 F2 U' R


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 15, 2022)

question im on https://twistytimer.com/ because cstimer is blocked but why is it the exact same as cstimer?
also, do you bring your main cubes to school? i don't I have 2 rs3ms a monster go a GAN356m, but I bring a yuxin little magic after seeing my friends meilong get beat up


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 15, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> question im on https://twistytimer.com/ because cstimer is blocked but why is it the exact same as cstimer?
> also, do you bring your main cubes to school? i don't I have 2 rs3ms a monster go a GAN356m, but I bring a yuxin little magic after seeing my friends meilong get beat up


That is interesting that twistytimer is the same as cstimer, also I bring my mains to school because my classmates are generally pretty careful and nice with them.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 15, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> That is interesting that twistytimer is the same as cstimer, also I bring my mains to school because my classmates are generally pretty careful and nice with them.


my classmates like twisting corners for literally no reason and scrambling for like 20 minutes. Some of them are careful but a lot of them are not


----------



## Garf (Dec 15, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> my classmates like twisting corners for literally no reason and scrambling for like 20 minutes. Some of them are careful but a lot of them are not


Just tell them to be careful with the way they turn it and they will most likely be careful.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

ao100 using yuxin little magic. don't get a gan when you average 1:00 you might like other events more:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-16
avg of 100: 18.96

Time List:
1. (26.50) R' D L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F L2 F D2 R2 U R2 D L' D2 B U 
2. 16.08 L2 U' R' U' D2 B' R' L' B2 R2 F2 B R2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 F D2 
3. (23.64) R F' L U R L2 B D2 L' U2 F L2 B' U2 B D2 B R2 F U2 L2 
4. 17.11 D' B' F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F D' R2 B L R F' 
5. 18.01 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F' U' L2 D R' F2 L' B' L F2 
6. 18.67 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D F U F2 L' R D2 B' D U2 R' 
7. 19.22 L D2 U L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U F U' L F' D U2 B D2 F2 
8. 18.51 D2 R L2 F U' L B' L B L' B2 R2 D2 L D2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 
9. 16.34 R' F' B2 R2 L' U' R F2 L B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 
10. 19.64 F L' F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D L D2 B D L F U2 R2 
11. 19.91 F R2 U D L F2 R D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 B2 L U 
12. 18.95 D' B2 L2 D F' B' R B L' B2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 
13. 19.60 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' F' L' B' D U' R2 B' 
14. 17.09 F2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U F' R' U L' F' U2 L' D R2 
15. 20.66 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B' R' U2 B2 D' R U2 
16. 20.39 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B F' R2 B' L' D' R' B' U 
17. 19.02 U R' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R F' L2 F' R' U' B2 
18. 19.46 R U2 L' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L F L' R' D' R' F' D2 B F D' 
19. 19.11 R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' U F' D R' B2 R U' F R' 
20. 21.64 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 D L' F L' D' U' B' U' B2 
21. 15.51 R U D2 R2 B' L' B' L R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 F' 
22. 20.57 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D U2 R' F' L2 B' D' R2 F R F 
23. 17.54 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 D F2 L2 R' B D2 U F' L D2 F U' 
24. 22.22 R D' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' F' L D' B' D2 L2 D' L R' 
25. (22.62) L B2 R F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U F D' B R U2 R2 F2 R2 
26. 19.33 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U F D' R2 B2 L' U' R B2 U' F' 
27. 19.21 D' U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' L' F D R' D2 L' R2 U' B R2 F 
28. 18.94 U L' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F U' B' L D2 L D R2 
29. 18.77 F L' D L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F D' R B' L' D' F' L2 
30. 20.45 L2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B F D L' U' B' L' 
31. 19.42 D F2 R F2 B2 R B2 L U' B' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 
32. 15.47 L' U' F' R' F' L' F R2 L' U' B2 U D F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 
33. 22.41 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 U B F' L' D F R2 B' R' 
34. 18.81 U R F2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 F L2 B U2 F' L2 R D2 U R2 F D B 
35. 18.84 F' B R L' F R L2 F' U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 R 
36. 16.78 F2 L' D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 F R2 B L U' R U2 L2 
37. 17.84 L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 R' F D' F D2 B2 R' F2 
38. 20.79 L U' B D2 B D2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' U' F2 R B' U2 R' F' 
39. 18.92 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' L2 F2 D R' U B D B F U F' R2 
40. 22.09 F2 L' U' R D2 F' B D R' U2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 
41. 17.32 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D L' F' D' B' U' L' 
42. 17.38 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L F L' F D F' U2 L F' U 
43. 16.14 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R' U F' R' B' F U R2 F R 
44. 18.74 B U D2 B D2 B F L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 R' D L2 D' B U' R 
45. (14.77) U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 U2 L D L' B' U' B R2 U2 L U 
46. 16.18 D2 L' U' B' R' L' F' L2 D F' D' B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 
47. 18.26 B U B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' B L F2 U' B' F D2 
48. 16.98 D U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 U B2 L B D2 R' D' U2 
49. (14.92) B' D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U L U B D' R2 D L2 R2 
50. 15.86 B L D2 L B2 R' F' U' L F' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 
51. 20.20 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B U2 B2 L' F2 U R' D L2 F' R2 U 
52. 20.70 F R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 L B L R2 D R' B' U' L2 
53. (15.06) U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' D' F2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L' U B2 
54. 16.65 D2 R' U' L2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F L2 U2 L' D L' B2 
55. 22.58 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D' U' L2 U' R' D R2 B' D' L' R2 F L2 D 
56. 18.31 L' B2 L' U D' B' D L2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B U 
57. 19.71 L F' B D R U' D' F2 B R D2 B2 R2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 
58. 19.72 R2 L' F2 B' R L F' U R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 R D 
59. 18.38 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U2 R U2 B F U2 R2 U' 
60. 18.18 F2 L' F' D2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U' F L2 R' U' R' 
61. 18.41 B R' U2 B L' F' L U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L F 
62. 21.08 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D L R' D' L' B D B R2 F' 
63. 19.23 L B2 L' U2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L U F L2 R2 F U B' R' B 
64. (15.37) B' D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D B F2 D' R' B2 L 
65. 16.64 R2 B2 U2 D2 L F' U L2 F2 R B2 R F2 R U2 B2 R' F2 B' L' 
66. 16.10 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 F R B' F2 L D F 
67. 19.58 F2 D' F D R2 F' D F' L' D2 R2 L B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U' 
68. 20.02 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D F L B R2 U2 L' D' L U' B2 
69. 21.72 R U' R B U' F R U2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 
70. 16.25 D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F U' R' U F' L' R2 B2 R2 D' 
71. 18.25 D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 B D2 F D' F L' B D L2 U2 F2 L R 
72. 17.54 B' R' B L' F U' R' B' F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 D' 
73. 18.93 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 R' F L D F L2 U B L 
74. 21.91 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B L2 B U F2 U2 R D F2 R2 U' B U2 
75. 21.98 F' U R D R2 D F' B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 B' U2 L' F' 
76. 21.82 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 D F' R B2 L R2 F2 D F D2 
77. 20.86 D' R U R2 U2 F U' R U R' B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
78. 19.43 B' R2 U' D B U' R L2 F' R' F2 L2 B2 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 R 
79. (22.88) F' D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B D2 U' L2 F L B F' U2 L' D 
80. 16.05 F2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 F L' D L' D' F D' 
81. 17.78 R2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U' F U' F2 L2 R2 U' L' D2 B F 
82. 18.73 U B U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R' B2 D' L' F' U R2 
83. 19.67 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D R D L' F R D F' D2 
84. 22.20 L2 U' B2 R2 U D B U' R B2 L' U2 R U2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L' 
85. 21.98 F2 L' R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 B2 F' U F D B U L2 B L 
86. (23.24) F L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 L D2 L D B U2 F2 R' 
87. (14.52) D F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D F' L F' L' R2 D B L2 F' 
88. 19.27 L D2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F U F' L F2 D U' B L 
89. 16.72 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L F' R U2 L' B2 R2 U F 
90. 17.92 U L B' F' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B U' R' F' R2 F2 D2 R 
91. 18.26 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 R D F D2 R U2 F2 U' R 
92. 17.87 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 R B2 R' D2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L D' 
93. 20.99 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L F2 D2 F' L U F2 R F' 
94. 20.03 F2 R2 B D2 R B R L' F' R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 
95. 20.59 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F U2 D' R F L2 B2 L D' F2 
96. 20.01 D2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 L' D F U B' U2 B R' B L 
97. 19.24 R' B R2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D R F U' B2 L B2 D 
98. 18.72 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R' F L D' B L2 F2 D' U 
99. 17.95 D F2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F' D B R2 U2 R 
100. 17.97 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R B F L F' R F' U2 F'


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

18.23 ao5 during weekly comp.
last scramble had a weird scuffed x cross.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Had a good ao5 start (first 2 solves) but the pressure got to me and I chocked.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-16
avg of 5: 18.26

Time List:
1. (15.75) R' F L2 F' D2 F' U2 B L2 F' L2 B R2 D' R' D R D2 F2 L' 
2. 16.99 U B D' L2 B L' U' R' F2 U2 R2 F B2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B' D2 
3. 18.99 R F2 B' D F B' D2 L' F' U L2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 D' 
4. (20.34) F L B' D2 R D F D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 F' 
5. 18.81 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U' F D' R2 F2 R D2 R' F R F'


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Same story 5 solves later...
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-16
avg of 5: 17.56

Time List:
1. (15.47) B U' L F2 R' D2 F D L' F D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 
2. 15.79 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U B F2 D' U F' U2 F 
3. 17.58 R B' U F2 R F B D R' F' D2 B L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F R2 B2 
4. (21.38) F2 D R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B D L B' L2 B2 D' L U2 
5. 19.30 R B2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 D U' B' D B' L2
Good first 3, bad last 2.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

...
New pb single non hand scrambled
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-16
single: 12.93

Time List:
1. 12.93 F L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B L' D L2 B D' B2


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

i love chocking
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-16
avg of 5: 17.89

Time List:
1. 14.95 L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F' R D' L2 F2 L' F D' B2 F2 
2. (12.93) F L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B L' D L2 B D' B2 
3. 19.55 L2 F U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F R' U2 L B' D B2 U F' D 
4. (19.89) L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 F D2 U L' U2 R F D 
5. 19.17 D U2 R' F2 L R D2 B2 D2 F2 R B F' L F' U2 R' U' F'


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> i love chocking
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-16
> avg of 5: 17.89
> 
> ...


Go into settings, go to timer, choose timer update and set it to none. The pressure doesn't get to you then.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 18, 2022)

Garf said:


> Go into settings, go to timer, choose timer update and set it to none. The pressure doesn't get to you then.


what does that do?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> what does that do?



I believe it’d stop the time from displaying until you finish the solve, which helps break the bad habit of glancing at the timer while you solve


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 18, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I believe it’d stop the time from displaying until you finish the solve, which helps break the bad habit of glancing at the timer while you solve


thanks


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

i have been choking a little less but whenever I know i have a good ao5 my last solves get bad. had a decent ao5, not the best from the session but consistent. 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 5: 17.31

Time List:
1. 16.41 R' U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R' F' U2 F D R2 B2 L F 
2. 17.67 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F U' L2 R2 B2 U' R U' B2 
3. (15.39) F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F R D' F' R2 U2 B2 F R 
4. 17.84 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B U2 B L' B' L R D U2 L R U' B' 
5. (18.25) D2 B D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B L F' U B D B F U B


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

Finally! pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 5: 15.75

Time List:
1. 14.75 F U2 R' B2 U R2 U B U2 D2 L F2 L D2 R U2 R D' 
2. (19.03) L R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R' B F2 U' F L' B 
3. (13.54) F' D R B2 R2 D L2 U' F U2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D 
4. 16.97 R F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F' U' L D2 U' B' 
5. 15.52 U R' U' L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B U2 F' L B D' B2
solve 2 was really bad


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

sub 18 ao100! ive cubed for like 2 hours at school today
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 100: 17.99

Time List:
1. 14.87 F U F2 R2 F' D R' F' R' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 
2. 17.13 U2 R' F' B U' R2 F' L B2 U2 R' B2 L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D 
3. (23.27) U2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 R B2 R' U2 R F D' U B R F U2 R2 F2 
4. 14.79 R D R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L B R U2 R2 B' R' F 
5. (22.02) F' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U L' D2 R' U R D' U' 
6. (22.07) U B' D' B R2 U2 R D F R D2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 L 
7. 16.82 F2 L2 D R2 B' R2 F' B2 L' R2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 
8. 15.58 F U' B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R B' U2 R U' L' R 
9. 19.35 U' L F' B' L U2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R D' L 
10. 18.62 U2 F R F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B' L D2 R D2 B' D2 
11. 15.55 D' U2 B' F' L2 F U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U B' L F' U' B L2 U 
12. 18.45 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 B' U R2 U2 L' F' L2 F2 L2 
13. 17.29 L' U B D2 R2 L F R' B L2 D2 B' R2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
14. 18.97 F' U' F2 R2 D' R' D' F U2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
15. (22.07) R B' U F U2 D' R D B L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 L' 
16. (12.90) R' D B R D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 R L2 U2 R D2 B' U 
17. 17.85 D' R F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R D' R U2 B' D U2 R U 
18. (14.27) D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R F2 R F2 R D2 U L' D' U' F2 R F' D' L2 
19. 18.02 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D F' D' U' L D' R B2 
20. 21.15 L' U L' B' U2 L U D' F L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 D2 
21. (22.88) F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B' L' B D' R F2 U L R' 
22. 21.61 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 L' D2 R2 F' D L' F L U 
23. 20.02 R U F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F R' U' B2 R' U L2 B2 
24. 18.84 L2 F L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F' L' D2 B' F' L' F2 
25. 15.33 L B2 R2 D2 F D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D' R2 F' D' L U R B2 F' 
26. 15.99 D2 R F L' U R' U' R' U R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' 
27. 14.68 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 F' R F L R2 F2 D F2 
28. 20.68 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 L' D B2 R' F' L' D' B' D U' 
29. 18.82 R' U R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 L' F D2 R' D L' B2 
30. 16.58 L' U' F U2 B' R' F U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 D L2 U L2 F' R' 
31. 17.03 L2 B' R D U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 R' B L' B D' F' L 
32. 16.48 B' U2 R F2 D R U' D B U2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' D2 
33. 17.16 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 U F2 L2 U B2 L U2 B' D' F' L' B2 R2 U 
34. 20.04 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F' D2 L' B D2 U2 L2 U F2 
35. 17.69 L F' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F' L D' F2 D' B' F2 U 
36. 18.65 R' F2 D F2 L' U F' U2 R' U2 D R2 D B2 D F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
37. 16.71 U2 L2 B F L2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L B' R' U R' U2 R F D 
38. 19.78 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D U B' D' R B D B2 D' F' L2 D' 
39. 15.44 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F L' D B2 D' R' F D' B' F2 
40. (12.04) B' D' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L D' L U' L' F' L F' 
41. 16.28 D F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F' D' U B2 U R F2 L' F' 
42. 17.25 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' R U' F' U2 R2 D F' U 
43. 19.46 R' U D2 L' U2 F U2 R U' D2 F R2 F2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 
44. 19.19 F' L' U2 L D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L U' B L U2 F' L2 D 
45. 19.19 U R' B' D F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U B' L2 R' U2 B D2 L F 
46. 16.17 D R U D R D2 R' B' L U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 B 
47. 20.30 U D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F D F2 U R' D L' B 
48. 19.09 D R' D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 R' B' R2 U' F' L F2 L' 
49. 20.12 U B2 R U R' D' R F R' F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 B 
50. 19.72 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U B2 L' D' R' F R B F L D F' 
51. 15.99 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F R U' L R B' F2 D2 L F D2 
52. 19.33 R' F' D L' U2 D B' U' F2 R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 L 
53. 21.26 B' R' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 R U' R' F R B' D 
54. 16.41 R' U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R' F' U2 F D R2 B2 L F 
55. 17.67 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F U' L2 R2 B2 U' R U' B2 
56. 15.39 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F R D' F' R2 U2 B2 F R 
57. 17.84 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B U2 B L' B' L R D U2 L R U' B' 
58. 18.25 D2 B D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B L F' U B D B F U B 
59. 17.73 D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 L' D' B' L' R' F U2 F2 
60. 18.52 L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 U F D L' B2 U2 L' 
61. 16.72 L' F2 U2 L D2 L D2 R' F2 R2 F D' B2 F' U L F D B' 
62. 19.90 B' L' U' D2 R F L B2 U F R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U' 
63. 19.57 L R2 D L2 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L' F2 R B U' L' F R' F' 
64. 15.64 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 U F' D R' B D2 R2 B' 
65. 16.42 U' R2 U2 R F' R' B L D' F' R2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 B' U2 
66. 17.27 L' B' U2 F2 R B2 L U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 B' D' B' U' B' L F2 
67. 19.36 U L' U R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 B' F2 U' R2 
68. 19.98 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B R B' U' R2 D' F L' B D' R 
69. 18.02 B2 R2 U L' B' R U B2 R B2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R F' R2 
70. 20.06 F2 L2 B D2 B F' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' L D' R F L2 U R D' F' 
71. 15.71 D' U2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R' U B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U 
72. 19.40 R2 D R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 F2 U' L D' F' U L' B2 F' L' U2 
73. 20.39 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L' R D' F' D F' D' B R U' 
74. 14.75 F U2 R' B2 U R2 U B U2 D2 L F2 L D2 R U2 R D' 
75. 19.03 L R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R' B F2 U' F L' B 
76. (13.54) F' D R B2 R2 D L2 U' F U2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D 
77. 16.97 R F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F' U' L D2 U' B' 
78. 15.52 U R' U' L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B U2 F' L B D' B2 
79. 17.64 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 U L2 R U2 L F L2 B 
80. 20.99 L U B' L' D R2 B2 L' F L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 F2 R' 
81. 18.56 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R B R2 B D2 L B R' 
82. 16.99 D F D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U F' R2 D' L2 R' U L2 
83. 20.23 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B L2 F' U' L' R B L2 D' F' R' B 
84. 21.34 D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 F2 L2 F' U' L' D F' D B D' L D' 
85. 18.15 B2 U2 R2 D U B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B' D' B D2 R F' D2 L' R' 
86. (14.56) B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R B F2 D' U' L U' F' D2 L' 
87. 15.92 U2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R' F' L R' D' R' D2 B' U2 R 
88. 18.08 R' D2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L' U2 B2 U' B' L' D U L2 R2 B' U 
89. 18.02 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F' R' B D' B2 R U 
90. 19.34 B' U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B' U B2 F' U' R U' R' 
91. 18.82 R' B D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 D F2 R U L F2 L U2 F D2 
92. 16.91 F L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 B' L B F' L D2 U2 L U' 
93. 18.11 B' R' F' D' B R U R L F2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U2 D2 R' B R' 
94. 17.79 L2 B' D U F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R F L' D2 B' D 
95. 15.69 U' L' F' U' R' L2 F' B2 U' F2 U2 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 L 
96. 19.81 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B' L R F U2 L' D L F R U 
97. 18.40 R' L U R' L' F' B' L F R2 U2 R F2 B2 R F2 L' F2 L U2 
98. 19.23 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 B2 L F D' U2 B' U2 L B2 L 
99. 15.66 R2 B' U2 L U F2 R B' U' D' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R 
100. 17.98 F' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R F2 L2 D F D L U F'


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 20, 2022)

had my first 5 by 5 pop. top middle blue center came out. pretty scary but i got it back in


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> had my first 5 by 5 pop. top middle blue center came out. pretty scary but i got it back in


Noob my 7x7 and 6x6 pops all the time.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> Noob my 7x7 and 6x6 pops all the time.


yeah i don't have a 7x7 or 6x6


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 21, 2022)

Oh get wrecked @Garf


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Oh get wrecked @Garf


Why would you say that? He just said a fact that I completely understand. My first time disassembling a 5x5 was scary, but by day 7 of owning a Qiyi Qizheng, I was able to disassemble and reassemble one in no time. My first 5x5 was the Rubik's One, but while trying to disassemble it, a corner piece broke.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 21, 2022)

Calm down it was a joke.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 22, 2022)

for some reason i get better times on a yuxin little magic than a gan356 m even after setting up both.. maybe the environment makes a difference 
QOTD: Max or Tymon


----------



## gsingh (Dec 23, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> for some reason i get better times on a yuxin little magic than a gan356 m even after setting up both.. maybe the environment makes a difference
> QOTD: Max or Tymon


Tymon


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 23, 2022)

haven't been cubing much over break since i have a lot of activities
QOTD: Do GAN cubes justify their insane price?


----------



## gsingh (Dec 23, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> haven't been cubing much over break since i have a lot of activities
> QOTD: Do GAN cubes justify their insane price?


No. I do think they have the best cubes but the price is still too much.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 24, 2022)

Christmas Eve!
QOTD: Are you expecting cubes for Christmas?


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Christmas Eve!
> QOTD: Are you expecting cubes for Christmas?


Yes, I think maybe a new skewb


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 24, 2022)

No, because I don't celebrate Christmas.
I am getting some new 3x3s for Hanukkah though


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry X'mas all!


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 25, 2022)

merry christmas


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 25, 2022)

QOTD: Did you get cubes for Christmas?


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Did you get cubes for Christmas?


Yes, I got the skewb I was expecting and a keychain 3x3


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 25, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Did you get cubes for Christmas?


Yes I got a Gan Mirror M


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Did you get cubes for Christmas?


I got a couple cubes, some of them being a spark 7x7, a Tornado v3, and a galaxy 10x10, and some other non WCA puzzles


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 26, 2022)

i got an early Christmas present this year to practice for an upcoming comp that included yj mgc 2 by 2 and 5 by 5, mfjs 4 by 4, x man volt v2 square 1 so i didn't get anything but im fine with that.
QOTD: What is the first good cube you got? Does not have to be 3 by 3. (for me it was a moyu rs3m)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the first good cube you got?


X-man Tornado V2. I really loved the cube because not only was it the first good cube that I got, it was the first good cube that I used. Then I used it in a swimming pool and the core rusted and snapped. Still have the pieces though.


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the first good cube you got? Does not have to be 3 by 3. (for me it was a moyu rs3m)


Gan 356 M, I still use it as main


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the first good cube you got? Does not have to be 3 by 3. (for me it was a moyu rs3m)


I had an entire crappy collection of all WCA puzzles except clock and some non-WCA stuff. I have since 'revised' my entire collection, except for skewb. The first non-crappy cube I got was the YJ MGC 4x4. It has since lost many lost internals and pops all the time.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I had an entire crappy collection of all WCA puzzles except clock and some non-WCA stuff. I have since 'revised' my entire collection, except for skewb. The first non-crappy cube I got was the YJ MGC 4x4. It has since lost many lost internals and pops all the time.


The new MoYu skewb is super nice, I would totally recommend it.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> The new MoYu skewb is super nice, I would totally recommend it.


Thanks, I'll consider buying it if I'll ever bother buying a new skewb. (I don't do skewb so that may take a while. If I do skewb, it is skewb BLD to see if I haven't forgotten my method for that)


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Thanks, I'll consider buying it if I'll ever bother buying a new skewb. (I don't do skewb so that may take a while. If I do skewb, it is skewb BLD to see if I haven't forgotten my method for that)


You can do SKEWB blind too? That is insane.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the first good cube you got? Does not have to be 3 by 3. (for me it was a moyu rs3m)


My first good cube was also an RS3M 2020, it was a good gateway cube to the world of speedcubing.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> i got an early Christmas present this year to practice for an upcoming comp that included yj mgc 2 by 2 and 5 by 5, mfjs 4 by 4, x man volt v2 square 1 so i didn't get anything but im fine with that.
> QOTD: What is the first good cube you got? Does not have to be 3 by 3. (for me it was a moyu rs3m)


Thunderclap V2


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 26, 2022)

NmeCuber said:


> Gan 356 M, I still use it as main


Same here but mine broke so I bought the rs3m


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 27, 2022)

QOTD: What is the biggest accomplishment you have had in cubing?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 27, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the biggest accomplishment you have had in cubing?


Solving a 7x7 blindfolded before even succesfully solving a 4x4 blindfolded. Untimed memo (probably around 5 hours lol) because it was divided into several 'memo-sessions', and the exec took a little over 40 minutes.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 28, 2022)

QOTD: How many 3 by 3s do you have?


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

10 I'm pretty sure


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 29, 2022)

QOTD: What is your favorite event?


----------



## gsingh (Dec 29, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite event?


I have a 3 way tie between 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 29, 2022)

I have a 3 way tie between 3x3, 3BLD and MBLD
2nd place is a 3 way tie between 2x2, 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite event?


PYRAMINX ALL THE WAYYYYYY!!!

lol


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 29, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite event?


6x6 and Pyraminx

EDIT: Wow I'm weird...


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite event?


Used to only be Pyraminx, but now probably three way tie between 2x2, 3x3, and skewb


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 29, 2022)

ive never really put any effort into 4 by 4 but today i learned 3-2-3 and mostly get it. i practiced a little and did a ao5 its not great but ill practice more later


Spoiler: ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-29
avg of 5: 1:35.34

Time List:
1. (1:20.39) U2 D R2 D' L D2 R' L2 F D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F2 U' L' Fw' Uw2 F D' Uw' Rw2 R' U Fw L2 F' 
2. 1:39.60 R2 U L' U2 B R U' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F U2 Rw2 F Uw2 L' F2 Uw2 D2 F L' B' L2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L Uw2 B' Uw' U' L Fw' Rw Fw' U B D 
3. 1:38.91 D' R F D2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 F D2 U2 L D U' R' B U' L2 F' Rw2 F R2 Uw2 Fw2 F L R2 F2 U2 F Uw' R2 U2 Rw2 B' F2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw U' Fw' L 
4. 1:27.51 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 R' B U' F U' L U2 L2 F' Uw2 R2 B D' Rw2 Fw2 B' U' F B' Uw2 D' Rw' F' D2 U2 L Uw B2 U' Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw' L' 
5. (1:44.16) L F U' B' R F D R' D2 B U2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F R F' R2 F Uw2 L R Uw' F2 R' B2 D L Rw Uw2 Fw Uw Fw' U' D'


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 30, 2022)

QOTD: Did any specific person get you into cubing? Are they still cubing?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 30, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Did any specific person get you into cubing? Are they still cubing?


Yes. No.


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 30, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Did any specific person get you into cubing? Are they still cubing?


In 8th grade one of my teachers had a bunch of non magnetic speed cubes, and I had only learned how to solve the cube a couple years before, but didn't speed cube, so seeing those speed cubes got me back into cubing, as I took a break for a little while, and I learned more from there. Shortly after I got my own RS3M 2020, and kept improving. I am not sure if he knew how to solve cubes, or if he still has them, but without him I wouldn't be a speed cuber.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Did any specific person get you into cubing? Are they still cubing?



I think I just found an old 80s cube lying around at my grandparents and wanted to solve it. I've never really had any cuber friends until very recently


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 30, 2022)

got a pb mo3. im way more consistent on 4 by 4 than 3 by 3


Spoiler: 4 by 4 mo3 pb



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
mean of 3: 1:32.75

Time List:
1. 1:36.85 L U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R' F' U' B2 F2 L' F' R F' Fw2 Rw2 B' L D2 B Uw2 B L' B' R Uw' D U' R Fw2 L F Rw D' Rw' Fw' Rw R 
2. 1:23.12 D U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L' U2 B2 F U2 B L' B2 D' U' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 B Uw2 L U2 F D2 B2 R' Uw F2 R' U2 L Uw' L2 Fw' Uw R2 F' U2 Rw 
3. 1:38.29 U D' R2 B R2 L' B' U F' R' D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 L Uw2 Rw2 B R' Fw2 R D2 B Rw2 R B' F U' Fw2 F2 R' Uw R' Rw' Fw D Rw F' Uw L2


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> got a pb mo3. im way more consistent on 4 by 4 than 3 by 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 by 4 mo3 pb
> ...



Do you use Yau or Redux?


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 30, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Do you use Yau or Redux?


yau, i just never practice 4 by 4. also wondering for 5 by 5 yao or redux better


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> yau, i just never practice 4 by 4. also wondering for 5 by 5 yao or redux better


I use redux for 5x5 and I haven't got a sub-3 minute solve yet. But prob cause I'm bad.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> yau, i just never practice 4 by 4. also wondering for 5 by 5 yao or redux better



Both are good, although redux is far more popular


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 31, 2022)

been doing a lot more 4 by 4. want to work on improving 3-2-3, any tips?


Spoiler: PB Average of 12 for 4 by 4



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
avg of 12: 1:35.41

Time List:
1. 1:41.52 L2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 B' D F' L B2 D' U2 L' F R Uw2 F L Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 D2 R' U2 Uw' R D2 L' U' Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw Rw' D' L' 
2. 1:35.57 D U' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L' D2 U B F2 R2 B' D B2 Uw2 L' B' D2 F R' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 F' D' R B Uw' D R' Fw Rw2 Uw' B U Fw' F' U2 
3. 1:39.20 R U L2 B R' L' U' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F U Fw2 Uw2 R2 D Rw2 B' R2 U' L2 B' U2 L' Uw2 B' Rw F2 B' Rw' Fw L2 Uw Rw2 R2 
4. 1:36.85 L U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R' F' U' B2 F2 L' F' R F' Fw2 Rw2 B' L D2 B Uw2 B L' B' R Uw' D U' R Fw2 L F Rw D' Rw' Fw' Rw R 
5. (1:23.12) D U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L' U2 B2 F U2 B L' B2 D' U' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 B Uw2 L U2 F D2 B2 R' Uw F2 R' U2 L Uw' L2 Fw' Uw R2 F' U2 Rw 
6. 1:38.29 U D' R2 B R2 L' B' U F' R' D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 L Uw2 Rw2 B R' Fw2 R D2 B Rw2 R B' F U' Fw2 F2 R' Uw R' Rw' Fw D Rw F' Uw L2 
7. (1:43.77) B2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U L2 B' F U' R D' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' U B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D B' Rw' F' D2 Rw' R2 F2 Uw R2 Fw' B' F Rw 
8. 1:36.22 B R D' B' L D2 F' U L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U D R2 B L Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F B2 L' R' Uw2 Rw2 R Uw F' Uw2 R2 B L D2 Rw' F' Uw D2 B 
9. 1:32.68 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B D L' B' R2 F2 R2 U' R Uw2 L D2 Rw2 B Rw2 B F' L' R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw D2 L2 D2 R Uw U2 Rw D2 F' Rw2 
10. 1:29.94 B' R F U' R L2 U' F' L' U F2 L2 U2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' R' U' L2 Uw2 R' B2 D' R' F2 Fw R2 Fw B F Uw' Rw Uw F Uw2 R2 D2 
11. 1:27.10 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F L2 F L' U' R' U2 B' D' U' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 B U' F Uw2 U L2 U2 B2 Rw R' F Uw2 Rw' F Uw2 Fw' L2 R B2 Uw R' 
12. 1:36.72 L' F' R' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 B' R2 B D F U L' R' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R D2 Rw2 L' R B' Rw2 F2 D2 B' Uw' F2 D' R2 U' F Fw' L2 Uw' Fw' L2 F2 Uw


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Do you do half-centers on 4x4? If not, that’s something you could check out if you want to improve L4C.


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 1, 2023)

Did about 100 solves today for 3 by 3 in the car. got a pb ao12 - 16.858. 6 sub 15s
QOTD: What is the funniest thing a non-cuber said to you?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Tis is 


Arcanist said:


> Did about 100 solves today for 3 by 3 in the car. got a pb ao12 - 16.858. 6 sub 15s
> QOTD: What is the funniest thing a non-cuber said to you?


This is not very funny, but first thing I could think of was, "Is that a monster cube?" (Talking about megaminx). I'm pretty sure that's what they said.


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 1, 2023)

QOTD: What new year's resolutions for cubing?
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 2, 2023)

QOTD: What is the hardest cube you have to solve? (no bld or fmc)


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the hardest cube you have to solve? (no bld or fmc)


Definitely square-1 by far. For some reason almost every time I tried to do certain algs I messed up and had to restart. I have only solved square-1 2 times


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 2, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is the hardest cube you have to solve? (no bld or fmc)


The hardest cube I have solved would be the ghost cube, but the hardest cube I have is the puppet cubes.


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 3, 2023)

Unfortunately hurt my finger so I won't be cubing for now.
QOTD: How many solves do you think you have done in total across all events?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

If we're not counting hand scrambles ~9.5k


----------



## Garf (Jan 3, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> Unfortunately hurt my finger so I won't be cubing for now.
> QOTD: How many solves do you think you have done in total across all events?


Over 20K definitely.


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 4, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How many solves do you think you have done in total across all events?


exactly 231 on csTimer.


----------



## hyn (Jan 4, 2023)

30k


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 4, 2023)

QOTD: Who is your favorite cuber?


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 4, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: Who is your favorite cuber?


I like Jonathan Permutation a lot, his YouTube content is great.


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

AJT17 said:


> I like Jonathan Permutation a lot, his YouTube content is great.


I agree with him j perm is fun to watch


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 5, 2023)

QOTD: How did you learn to solve the 3 by 3?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How did you learn to solve the 3 by 3?


So I could figure out f2l in my own using a friend's cube, idk how I knew to solve it by layers instead of faces. And then I got my own cube and looked up how to solve it on Rubiks.com I'm pretty sure


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How did you learn to solve the 3 by 3?


At a summer camp in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 6, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How did you learn to solve the 3 by 3?


YouTube.


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 6, 2023)

CatSharked said:


> YouTube.


which youcuber?


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 6, 2023)

Welp, jammed my finger so I can't really cube 
QOTD: What was the biggest wall you had in any event?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> Welp, jammed my finger so I can't really cube
> QOTD: What was the biggest wall you had in any event?


What's a wall?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 6, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> What's a wall?


I think he means barrier


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I think he means barrier


Rip, I'm dumb, idk what you're talking about


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 6, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Rip, I'm dumb, idk what you're talking about


Like what was the hardest for you to achieve? Sub 10 3x3? Sub 5 2x2? Learning 3BLD?


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 6, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What was the biggest wall you had in any event?


Getting a 3BLD success... I still haven't gotten it after at least 10 attempts! Closest one yet was two twisted corners. From the ones I've gotten, sub-10 pyra.


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> Welp, jammed my finger so I can't really cube
> QOTD: What was the biggest wall you had in any event?


Also getting a 3BLD success, I've had two twisted corners, three twisted corners, and a z perm finish before , from ones I have got, prob skewb bc different websites use different notation, and also it was given to me with a twisted corner lol.


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Like what was the hardest for you to achieve? Sub 10 3x3? Sub 5 2x2? Learning 3BLD?


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 7, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> which youcuber?


I don't know, just a random person I guess


----------



## Arcanist (Jan 7, 2023)

QOTD: How long have you been cubing?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How long have you been cubing?


One year and two months, 100th reply!


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 7, 2023)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How long have you been cubing?


2 years probably


----------



## Arcanist (Monday at 3:19 PM)

QOTD (missed yesterday): What is your favorite non-wca event?


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 3:20 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD (missed yesterday): What is your favorite non-wca event?


Phew I was worried this was going to die, probably mastermorphix, because my friend let me borrow one, and I had a lot of fun solving it


----------



## Arcanist (Monday at 3:24 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> Phew I was worried this was going to die, probably mastermorphix, because my friend let me borrow one, and I had a lot of fun solving it


i just couldn't think of a question yesterday


----------



## AJT17 (Monday at 3:30 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD (missed yesterday): What is your favorite non-wca event?


I would say any big cube, but currently 10x10, because it is the only big cube I have magnetic.


----------



## CatSharked (Monday at 4:22 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD (missed yesterday): What is your favorite non-wca event?


1x2x3


----------



## Cuber987 (Monday at 4:31 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD (missed yesterday): What is your favorite non-wca event?


Redi cube. 2x2x3's also fun.


----------



## d--- (Monday at 11:02 PM)

Mirror cube


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 2:27 PM)

QOTD: What is your favorite cube to bring with you? 
I like the 4 by 4 because it can be a 3 by 3 and a 2 by 2 too.


----------



## sDLfj (Tuesday at 3:49 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cube to bring with you?
> I like the 4 by 4 because it can be a 3 by 3 and a 2 by 2 too.


I do the exact same. Sometimes when I know I'll be sitting around a lot I'll bring a 6x6 or 7x7.


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 4:54 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cube to bring with you?
> I like the 4 by 4 because it can be a 3 by 3 and a 2 by 2 too.


Usually just a 3x3


----------



## Arcanist (Wednesday at 3:08 PM)

QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 3:15 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


Cuberothims, Jperm, or Speed Cube Shop


----------



## Arcanist (Wednesday at 3:53 PM)

You can now suggest qotd questions in the form below (in my signature)


----------



## NmeCuber (Wednesday at 4:17 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


J perm or tingman


----------



## gsingh (Wednesday at 9:46 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


the cubicle


----------



## CatSharked (Wednesday at 11:41 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


Jperm and SpeedCubeShop


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Thursday at 12:25 PM)

Cuber youtubers is too many vowels. Can we just call them YouCubers?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Thursday at 12:44 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: How long have you been cubing?


Just over a year.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 12:54 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


J Perm, Tingman, CubeHead, and SCS


----------



## Cuber987 (Thursday at 1:07 PM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


Jperm, Tingman, Cubehead


----------



## Arcanist (Thursday at 2:45 PM)

Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
*What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


----------



## NmeCuber (Thursday at 2:50 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


Gan 356 M, basically my only good 3x3, (I don't know the name of the other good 3x3 I have, but it's not as good)


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Thursday at 2:58 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


GAN 356 Air or Tornado X-Man V2/V3


----------



## Cuber987 (Thursday at 3:26 PM)

Arcanist said:


> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


RS3M Super Ball-core because it's so amazing and costs so little.


----------



## Arcanist (Thursday at 3:27 PM)

Cuber987 said:


> RS3M Super Ball-core because it's so amazing and costs so little.


i agree, rs3m line is crazy good


----------



## AJT17 (Thursday at 3:34 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


I would say the Tengyun, because I like how smooth and quiet it is. I also like how easy it is to corner cut, and I hardly ever get lock ups with it, but I would prefer the magnet strength to be a bit stronger.


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 3:40 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


Tornado V2 because it's better than V3


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Thursday at 3:58 PM)

CatSharked said:


> Tornado V2 because it's better than V3


Really? How?


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 4:09 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Really? How?


V3 has stronger magnets, but that makes it slower. I like faster cubes, so I go with V2


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Thursday at 4:17 PM)

Wow. Guess I don't need the V3. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ProStar (Thursday at 4:19 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Wow. Guess I don't need the V3. Thanks for the info.



The V3 is largely considered to be significantly better than the V2, but there are always people who have different preferences


----------



## gsingh (Thursday at 4:42 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


Angstrom Gan 12 Maglev, sometimes Gan 13


----------



## hyn (Yesterday at 11:27 AM)

Arcanist said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cuber youtuber?


cube master
i won a $5 cubicle gift card in the 'guess my time' stream


----------



## hyn (Yesterday at 11:28 AM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


RS3m 2020, im poor


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Been practicing planning all of the cross. I was procrastinating but I jammed my finger and I can't really do anything else.
> Today's QOTD is suggested from @Garf:
> *What is your 3x3 of choice and why?*


GAN 356 Air M

Pros: Light as air, turns like air, feels like air
Cons: No oxygen tho..


----------



## Arcanist (Yesterday at 2:04 PM)

Today's QOTD is by @Cuber.Hello.com(:
*What is the best budget 2 by 2?*


----------



## Cuber987 (Yesterday at 2:04 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Today's QOTD is by @Cuber.Hello.com(:
> *What is the best budget 2 by 2?*


Umm... This would reveal my question in the guess the puzzle thread 

Edit: I can now reveal it. It's the YJ Yupo V2 2x2.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 2:16 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Today's QOTD is by @Cuber.Hello.com(:
> *What is the best budget 2 by 2?*


qiyi qidi


----------



## CatSharked (Yesterday at 2:17 PM)

Arcanist said:


> Today's QOTD is by @Cuber.Hello.com(:
> *What is the best budget 2 by 2?*


Rubik's Mini 2x2. Actually really good once lubed.


----------

